# Wrocław Open 2008 - LIVE results!



## studzien (Aug 14, 2008)

The Wrocław Open 2008 team invite you to follow the *live results* from the competition on Saturday, 16th of August.

The live results will be available here:
http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/

First event starts at 9:00 AM CET, but it's the FMC, so some results will appear since 10:00.
You can find complete schedule at the website of Wrocław Open here:
http://www.wroclawopen.one.pl/

I can also post the FMC scramble here, after the event finishes, if you'd like, so you can compare your results with those on competition 

Hope you'll enjoy it.

Best regards,
Wrocław Open organisation team.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Could you post the FMC scramble here at 9:00 so I could do it live? I would like to compare my performance at home to my performance at a live competition with at least some of the stress.


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2008)

Great I'll be sure to watch!
I love the live feeds


----------



## Zava (Aug 16, 2008)

Tomasz Zolnowski 11.60 3x3 average!
times: 11.81 11.61 11.38 12.43 10.91


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 16, 2008)

feet average and single wrs!


----------



## Zava (Aug 16, 2008)

but they were done at the Suwon Cube Championship 2008


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2008)

Phew... Michal only got a 1:30 average. Now I'm going to have to practice...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 16, 2008)

Zava said:


> but they were done at the Suwon Cube Championship 2008



Lol, sorry about that. but there's no thread about suwon cube championship, or am I wrong again?


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lukasz got 30 moves FMC...


----------



## MistArts (Aug 16, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Lukasz got 30 moves FMC...



AH! Some many people getting close to WR of FMC!


----------



## studzien (Aug 16, 2008)

Very sorry for my late posting here, but finally here you've got the FMC scramble:

*L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' U' B' D' U R D2 F L2 D R2*

I think you'll be interested, cause some good solutions were found at the Wrocław Open.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2008)

Scramble: L2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' U' B' D' U R D2 F L2 D R2
Solution: U R F' L F R' F' L' D2 L' D2 U' B2 R U R2 B U' B U' B2 U' B U B2 R B R' D' R' B' R B D B (35)

2x2x2: U F' . D2 L' D2 (5)
2x2x3: U' B2 R U R2 (10)
another 2x2: B U' B U' (14)
finish F2L: B2 U' B U B2 R B R' (22)
OLL + AUF: D' R' B' R B D B (29)
this leaves 3 corners, insert F R F' L F R' F' L' (8) at the . to solve them, 2 moves cancel

35=4th place, I think I could have done better from the last F2L pair on, I'll try again from there later.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 17, 2008)

My solution: 30 moves

2x2x2: F R F2 (3)
2 pairs: U B2 U2 B (7)
3XCross: R L U2 L' R2 (12)
F2L: B D B (15)
OLL/LL corners: L U' L' D' L U (21)
PLL/LL edges: L B U' D L2 U D' B L2 (30)


----------



## guusrs (Aug 18, 2008)

Also had a look at the FMC scramble.
Did not go for the trivial 3-move-2x2x2, remaining cubies didn't look right.
So after 45 minutes of puzzling I solved with: 
2x2x3: F R D' L' F' B D' B' D F' (10)
3th pair: B2 R' U2 R U' (15)
4th pair+ one-alg-LL: B U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R' U' R B' U' *(28)*
I'm ready for dutch masters.....
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Aug 18, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> My solution: 30 moves
> 
> 2x2x2: F R F2 (3)
> 2 pairs: U B2 U2 B (7)
> ...



Phil,

After f2l (move 15 + D') you could have done a one-alg-LL:
B' D' R2 B' R2 B R2 U' D B' (*27*)
Gus


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 19, 2008)

guusrs said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > My solution: 30 moves
> ...


wow, how many LL algs do you know?


----------



## guusrs (Aug 19, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



Phil,

Thanks for correcting my copy-paste error.
I try to memorize 6,7,8,9,10 move algs, ±90 algs. But I need time map a LL-situation to a certain alg.

Gus


----------

